# How do you get through the day?



## beansy (Aug 26, 1999)

Hello,I used to post here quite frequently several years ago under the name beansy,anyway.....I am a stay at home mom with four small children.When I am having a fibro flare up(I'm having one now) I can barely make it through the day.I am in so much pain and completely exhausted.I am not the Mother I should be when I am like this.Any one else feel this way? Any tips?Thanks


----------



## Angie01 (Aug 8, 2002)

How old are your children? I have 2, one boy 5 and one girl 16. My daughter manages to do everything for herself, but since she is a teenager, mom is just not cappable of doing anything right anyway. My 5 year old, is a different matter. He loves to hang all over me, all the time. He is going to school now all day so I have a break during the day. My husband is a big help, thank goodness! Some days are really hard. I try to explain to my son, that there are just days that I am tired, and that daddy will take care of him then. He seems ok with this some times. Most of the time, if he knows I am resting in bed, he tries to sneek in the bedroom to see what I am doing, he he, or he will come in asking me to get him a drink, ect. but I know he is just checking up on me. I feel that I am a terrible mother sometimes though, I think that is normal guilt for a ill person. By the way, my son has had some syptoms of IBS since he was an infant. He knows what foods bother him, this was news to me untill he told me one day that corn and eggs" hurt his tummy", He has so much D, had bloody stools at 8 months old, tests were all negative so far. I hope that he wont be asking the same question as us someday.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Lucidity! Yes, I understand what you are saying. That is one of the biggest challanges with being sick...Here's an older thread I looked up that I thought might help you! It's called "finding your limitations". Hope it helps!!







Finding Your Limitations


----------



## beansy (Aug 26, 1999)

Thanks for replying Angie and mrsmason.My kids are 10,8,4and 1.Three boys and a girl.I love them dearly but am afraid I take out my frustration and pain on them.My husband is only home 1 1/2 days a week and I have no family or support system in the area.I know it isnt true,but I feel the weight of the world on my shoulders sometimes.There is no time to rest and I am on the go from morning til night.My DH is wonderful but doesnt understand at all.Thanks for the link mrsmason.I know what my limitations are,but cant do anything about it,kwim?


----------

